# Im the proud Mommy



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i just got Maxi a sister today i can't pick her up until friday she has a cold
her name is lexi and she is a malti poo a beautiful little girl
im very excited ill keep you all posted she is apricot a light color apricot and she favors the maltese look she has an adorable baby puppy face like maxi
i hope he likes her and learns to love her since he is my baby and i have spoiled him to the umth degree but he is a lovey baby so i know he will love her
anyway as soon as i get her i will take pictures she is tiny


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats! Another Lexi?







Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Congratulations!! Wow, our SM family has really been growing lately!! Can't wait to see pictures.....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good for you! Someone (not me) should count and see how many of us have gotten 2nd or 3rd puppies within the last few months. Seems to be spreading fast!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Congrats to you!!! How fun a new baby











> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 23 2005, 05:10 PM
> *Good for you!  Someone (not me) should count and see how many of us have gotten 2nd or 3rd puppies within the last few months.  Seems to be spreading fast!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37260*


[/QUOTE]

I can see how its veeeeeery tempting! My before-Holli-not-a-dog-person-boyfriend is now telling me that the new puppy needs a brother!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Cant wait to see her!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Congrats! I can't wait to see pictures!!!







And jealous!







I still can't convince hubby so that I can jump on the bandwagon...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

AWWWW! Maxi and lexi. Are they short for maxima and lexus? LOL I'm totally kidding. CONGRADULATIONS! I really hope they're not like ButterCloud and Noriko and that they LOVE each other and cuddle







PICTURES ASAP please!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ooooh!! Another baby!!! Can't wait to see Lexi!!! Congrats!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

That's great news. My husband just asked tonight when we are getting another puppy. I think I'm a one dog woman, but you never know.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww that is so exciting!







I am so happy for you.  Definantely looking forward to seeing pictures of baby Lexi!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am a one dog woman too. I cannot afford vet bills for multiple dogs. And it is easier to travel with just one.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

would love to see photos!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

congrats!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Feb 23 2005, 07:58 PM
> *I am a one dog woman too. I cannot afford vet bills for multiple dogs. And it is easier to travel with just one.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37285*


[/QUOTE]

I'm a member of the "one and done" club, too, Janine! This breed runs up vet bills like I have never experienced before in my life! I struggle to support my Lady's "drug habit", not to mention her vet bills!

I also travel/visit my family quite a bit and one dog is much easier (and more welcome).

So I just enjoy everyone else's puppies through SM! Congratulations, Maxi's Mom!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Congratulation's! 
I can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

I want another malt puppy too!!!

I would love to get Abby a little sister!!!! I would love to have another little one in my house, and I would feel so much better for Abby knowing that during the day while I am at work, she has someone to keep her company! I might start looking in the next couple of months.... Abby is 7 months old... is that an ok age to get another puppy?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Feb 23 2005, 08:01 PM
> *would love to see photos!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

MEE - is that Jongee's latest cut??? I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!! What did you ask for when you got it done??


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Awwwwwwwww how exciting!Im so happy for you.Cant wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Feb 24 2005, 08:08 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think the so-called rule of thumb for adding another one is about a year, provided your first one is potty trained, well-mannered, etc. Remember, Abby will be a role model for a new puppy and she will pick up Abby's habits.

I have spoken to several people who do rescue who say that is why a lot of young pairs (in the 2-3 year old range) end up in rescue. People end up with two unhousebroken dogs with behavior issues to boot and can't handle them.

Of course, I always get out my soapbox here and remind people to consider the long range financial picture (hopefully 15 years) before adding another dog. Maltese are prone to a number of health issues and can rack up some pretty big vet bills, especially as they get older. Two senior dogs can be pretty costly, so it's often wise to stagger the ages a bit more. Of course, young Maltese can have their own health problems like luxtating patellas, liver disease, etc. which can also be very costly. 

My personal opinion is that people should almost think worst case scenario when purchasing a Maltese to make sure they are financially able to care for one. I have heard some suggest that you should have as much in the bank for unexpected medical expenses as the purchase price of the puppy - then add to it regularly.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I am supposed to bring Little lexi home today i went to visit her yesterday she still has a cold and i spoke to my vet who wants to see her before i take her home to Maxi, Financially i am fine too take care of 2 but i am starting to get second thoughts im afraid Maxi is going to freak out the last thing i want is for Maxi to stress thats my baby doll and he means the world to me i could hardly sleep last night stressing about this, when i spoke to my vet yesterday he acted a little negative to me he said that Maxi is so use to being the king of the castle that he is going to really take a while to adjust , the thing is maxi plays so well with his best friend Diggy who is a toy poodle little lexi looks almost like diggy except she has the maltese face and the beauitful tail so my thoughts were that maxi loves diggy so much he would love lexi in any event im alittle shy about this today i need some advice from people who have 2 and more
Maxi was 17months on feb 16
anyone??


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Feb 25 2005, 09:50 AM
> *I am supposed to bring Little lexi home today i went to visit her yesterday she still has a cold and i spoke to my vet who wants to see her before i take her home to Maxi, Financially i am fine too take care of 2 but i am starting to get second thoughts im afraid Maxi is going to freak out the last thing i want is  for Maxi to stress thats my baby doll and he means the world to me i could hardly sleep last night stressing about this, when i spoke to my vet yesterday he acted a little negative to me he said that Maxi is so use to being the king of the castle that he is going to really take a while to adjust , the thing is  maxi plays so well with his best friend Diggy who is a toy poodle little lexi looks almost like diggy except she has the maltese face and the beauitful tail so my thoughts were that maxi loves diggy so much he would love lexi in any event im alittle shy about this today i need some advice from people who have 2 and more
> Maxi was 17months on feb 16
> anyone??
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think Maxi knows that Diggy has a mommy and that he is still # 1 with you and he goes home with you and Diggy goes to his own house. I think it makes a difference that the new puppy will be home with you and permanently in Maxi's territory. 

I got Catcher when Kallie was two and it took several weeks for her to adjust. She had the most pitiful look on her face for such a long time... it just broke my heart. They still are not friends but play together well. Catcher pushes Kallie out of the way if Kallie tries to get near me so I have to make a concerted effort to make sure I find a way to give Kallie plenty of attention... it is absolutely a different dynamic having two. I love having two and would never go back... but it definitely changes the relationship you have with your first. 

However, all situations are different....Maxi may take to Lexi right away and be the best of friends... the situation is just unpredictable. We have to take chances... I'm so glad I took the chance on Catcher....

EDIT: The thing I would be most worried about here is that Lexi has a cold. A breeder should not let a sick dog go home with its owner. And I would be concerned about buying a sick dog.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Congratulations!!! Like K/C's mom, I only really worry about the fact that she has a cold--not a good predictor of future health.

As for integrating a newbie, see my recent post--just brought Shrek home last night. Sylphide has always been our queen and has no problem with getting a sibling. It'll just depend on temperament...they always adjust. Ozzy hated Sylphide when we got her and now he worships the ground she walks on (we're a 3 dog home). The Ozzy/Sylphide friendship took 8-9 months to develop. Ozzy doesn't like puppies, so we don't really expect him to warm up to Shrek until Shrek is about 6 months old. Ozzy will simply ignore him, but otherwise remain his usual self, until Shrek reaches a size and age Ozzy is comfortable with, then Ozzy will suddenly decides to become Shrek's friend.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I also would worry about Lexi's cold. Respiratory symptoms can be a sign of distemper, among other serious diseases. I think you should listen to that little voice which is making you have second thoughts about this puppy. You don't want to start which will hopefully be a 15 year relationship with a sick dog. I'd consider that a big red flag for possible problems down the line. I know you carry insurance on Maxi, but did you know that pet insurance doesn't cover congenital or genetic conditions? You might be getting yourself into more than you planned on financially with this puppy.

I'd also trust your instincts about Maxi's reaction to another dog. If you could ask Maxi, he just might tell you he likes being your only child!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 25 2005, 01:07 PM
> *I also would worry about Lexi's cold. Respiratory symptoms can be a sign of distemper, among other serious diseases. I think you should listen to that little voice which is making you have second thoughts about this puppy. You don't want to start which will hopefully be a 15 year relationship with a sick dog. I'd consider that a big red flag for possible problems down the line. I know you carry insurance on Maxi, but did you know that pet insurance doesn't cover congenital or genetic conditions? You might be getting yourself into more than you planned on financially with this puppy.
> 
> I'd also trust your instincts about Maxi's reaction to another dog. If you could ask Maxi, he just might tell you he likes being your only child!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37730*


[/QUOTE]

Well i listened to the little voice and my vet who was against me getting her i decided not to she was still sick with a cold and my vet said that if i brought her home there is a chance that Maxi can get sick he also said that he didnt think Maxi would do well with another dog in the house because i have really made Maxi number 1 priority he said he felt it would take a long time for Maxi to get use to it
and he would probable either get depressed or act out , When i called to speak to the women ( paula) and she told me that little lexi was still getting treatments
as much as i wanted to still take her i can't put my Maxi in danger 
i take such good care of him plus the fact that i adore Maxi and the thought of him being depressed would just make me so sad. I kept thinking ok next week when i leave to go to work i would have to take ( i call her Lexi) with me and maxi would have a breakdown seeing me leave with her every day so i didnt do it
i feel bad but i know Paula will find a wonderful home for her she is a gorgeous furbaby she also gave me back my deposit which i thought i would have to fight her for i think when i said to her that i wasnt going to take lexi unless my vet checked her first i think she knew i would be a nightmare if anything was wrong
and was releived this way when she does find a home she probably wont tell the next person that lexi had a cold but she is taking care of her because when i was there on thursday the vets were there so im not worried about this i know she will be fine
i actually am relieved. My sister said to me you have such a nice thing going with maxi why ruin it and she was right
anyway no baby sister for now
thanks everyone!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

One other thing i didnt want you all to think Maxi isnt a nice little baby he is 
he loves other dogs he plays very well with his best friend diggy which is why I opted for a maltipoo little lexi looked like diggy which is a toy poodle and has a terrific personality and maxi loves his play dates and when diggy kisses me which if you all saw how this baby takes his paws to your face and kisses like a luny you would all be so amazed diggy also talks its really funny and we taped him he says i love you to my friend i thought she was pulling my leg when she first told me but i have heard it for myself please dont think im nutso he does say it anyway my point is that maxi is good because he also knows diggy has a mommy and he goes home and he shows no sign of jealousy so thats why i thought ok i will get maxi a sister or brother but the few times i did take him with me to look he was shaking and i thought well maybe he thinks im giving him back so i gave up on looking than i decided it was time and had i taken little lexi home on tuesday maybe things would be different but the more days i had to think about it i realized that maxi has the run of my place he sleeps with me and i dont know how he would have taken to another baby on his turf so the more feedback i got especially from the vet and my sister and even diggys mom who said its not a good idea and the fact that this baby has a cold thats what made me change my mind anyway thats the scoop


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, I am glad you have made a decision you feel comfortable with, sounds like a good one to me!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Feb 26 2005, 09:31 AM
> *Awww, I am glad you have  made a decision you feel comfortable with, sounds like a good one to me!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37936*


[/QUOTE]


Thanks i mean if i thought it would work i would but im impulsive sometimes


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww. I'm sorry you aren't getting Lexi, but it sounds like you put a lot of thought into the decision, and it is probably best for you and Maxi. It sounds like you guys do have a good thing going for you and maybe sometime in the future you will get another pup! It is hard to say no too a cute little pup, but it sounds like it was for the best. As long as Maxi has you and he and Diggy get to play together it sounds like Maxi is very content with the life he has!!!!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Feb 26 2005, 11:10 AM
> *Awww.  I'm sorry you aren't getting Lexi, but it sounds like you put a lot of thought into the decision, and it is probably best for you and Maxi.  It sounds like you guys do have a good thing going for you and maybe sometime in the future you will get another pup!  It is hard to say no too a cute little pup, but it sounds like it was for the best.  As long as Maxi has you and he and Diggy get to play together it sounds like Maxi is very content with the life he has!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your post i mean believe me i feel bad but ok bottom line is that maxi has to be happy


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i'm glad you're happy with your decision. ellie was sorta impulse because i was in san diego and my mom and sis missed sprite soo much. and i was planning on staying in san diego for a few years....and that changed. and sprite HATED ellie. and then ellie would want to play and sprite didnt so i thought...maybe a friend for ellie. so i got gruffi. sprite and ellie HATED gruffi so the girls became friends and ganged up on him.







so i've stopped! i keep having that feeling that maybe another big dog would help tire gruffi out---but its too much, you know? i feel bad for sprite now because whenever she wants to play, she brings me a toy, i throw it and ellie or gruffi will get the toy. i get







and sprite gets







and then she'll stop playing. it just totally sucks sometimes.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Feb 26 2005, 11:16 AM
> *Maxismom, you did the right thing.  With the pup being sick who knows how healthy she would have been in the long run.  And concern for Maxis health is paramount too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37978*


[/QUOTE]
That is a very good point.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I think you have made a good decision,considering all.You would have know in your heart without question had the time been right! Dont feel bad at all.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awwww. I think you made a good decision too! You still have Maxi so I hope you're not sad. But I have to say...YOU'RE A TEASE!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sounds like you made the right decision for yourself and for Maxi.


----------

